# Halloween leaves funny animation!



## WilliamsAnimations (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Halloweeners! I’ve made a short Halloween animation and would appreciate any feedback that you could give please! Do you find it funny?! Thanks!

Link to my YouTube -


----------

